# Humorous Top Ten EMS Predictions List



## karaya (Feb 28, 2009)

Here's a humorous top ten predictions list that came out on EMS1 about a week ago:

http://www.ems1.com/ems-products/am...397-Top-Ten-Predictions-for-the-Future-of-EMS


----------



## emtfarva (Feb 28, 2009)

lmfao. I like the bailout idea. How about the Lifepak 15EB...


----------



## medic417 (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorry Not funny.  Only one or two even made me smile.


----------



## karaya (Feb 28, 2009)

Number two, about the helicopters was my favorite.


----------



## karaya (Feb 28, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Sorry Not funny. Only one or two even made me smile.


 
Don't apologize.  At least you smiled!


----------



## medic417 (Feb 28, 2009)

karaya said:


> Don't apologize.  At least you smiled!



True good thing no photographers were around or they would have caught me.


----------



## mikie (Feb 28, 2009)

The Eddy Bauer LifePack 15....that was pretty funny. But what about its integrated coffee machine?

And that Chuck Norris one...wow


----------



## benkfd (Feb 28, 2009)

*High quality H2O*

GO WATERBOY!!!!!!!! LOL...... Too funny!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 28, 2009)

I liked number one.


----------



## daedalus (Mar 1, 2009)

FireWA1 said:


> I liked number one.



I wonder what website they are talking about 
Hehe.


----------

